# Crazy idea



## dlloyd (Aug 12, 2003)

This is a silly idea I had a few days ago, but I thought I'd mention it anyway. 

What if we were to have a splash page linking to the forums and then also to a section which gave 'switching' info and then the option to post questions in the board?
I know loads of other sites have stuff like this, but they don't always have big communities, and here is my real idea:
What if we had a big batch of badges made which say "MacOSX.com" and our members were to wear them around? That would be good advertising 

Anyway, I _said_ it was a dumb idea..


----------



## Trip (Aug 12, 2003)

I think it's a good idea. But how many people would actually use/like it is what's in question here.

Besides: the idea has already been discussed plenty in the past.


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 12, 2003)

It has?! Must have been pre my time.


----------



## Arden (Aug 12, 2003)

Dlloyd, Scott can barely afford to keep the _site_ afloat, much less produce and distribute badges that may or may not sell.  (BTW, badges as in pin-ons?)  It's a nice idea, but I don't think it's feasible at this point.


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

I did say it was stupid. But that's how advertising works, you have an initial investment and then (hopefully) a return that exceeds what you gave.

Yes, pin-ons.


----------



## Browni (Aug 13, 2003)

Use Cafepress.com 

It wont cost a thing. they make the stock  , and its more income eh?

Adam


----------



## Randman (Aug 13, 2003)

A Switcher thread would be a good forum as some have discussed a Windows forum here as well. Now getting it on a windows forum page might be more difficult.


----------



## Arden (Aug 14, 2003)

A switcher thread would be a good forum... as in a thread dedicated to switchers, or a whole forum, like the Panther section?  Could be, switchers could ask questions there... I could be a mod for it...


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 15, 2003)

well if a pin on badge won't work why not the image type of badge, like for a wen page?


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 15, 2003)

I'll help you Arden!
Good idea Jet, I second it


----------



## Arden (Aug 15, 2003)

This site should advertise on other Mac-related sites.  Then we'd get a lot more traffic.


----------



## ksv (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *This site should advertise on other Mac-related sites.  Then we'd get a lot more traffic. *



Yea, why don't we buy TV ads as well?


----------

